# Can you answer my question?



## StevenS (Mar 15, 2003)

Hello everybody!

A couple of days ago, I talked to a Sensei who had just opened an aikido dojo in my city. I asked him what kind of style do they train, and since this was on the phone, the only thing I heard was something about a french aikido system! I should have just asked him again, but hey, thats me, a shy devil! So is there such a thing or am I making a VERY big @ss out of myself! I know it's stupid......

Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 15, 2003)

Never heard of it! You might look at this thread and this thread some of the links in the latter thread.


----------



## Infight (Mar 18, 2003)

Never heard this one, but any Aikido ( since respecting its roots ) is a good art to train


----------



## Yari (Mar 19, 2003)

I know that Tessier (sp?) has a great influence in France. Very good at MA.

If it's the same style I'd say go for it. Very stabil kind of Aikido. I would clasifie it in the same category as Saito.

BUt I've never heard about a speciel French Aikido style, but that doesn't mean that it doesn't exsist.

/Yari


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 4, 2003)

Hmm never heard of it but it could be a new off shoot of O-Sensi's Aikido. There are so many new martial art styles now coming out. They are being created by people who have studied a number of the traditional arts to now stem out on their own.

or it just might be Aikido but instead of Japanese names for techniques they could be using french... parle vou Aikido'Franc'

Chicago Green
Dragon    :asian:


----------



## Humble artist (Apr 5, 2003)

a) Strange fraud.
b) Misunderstanding
c) "French aikido" which you can hear talked about POSSIBLY.More like a "French style of doing aikido" whatever that is,nothing new or special.


----------

